# Golden Bee Shrimp



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Just got some of these the other day. They are very cool in person I must say. I love the color.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

those are amazing.

edit: i just noticed the dark greenies. lol. man my eyesight sucks lemons.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

WOW. Now those are just awesome. How much were they? I'm asking because I want some.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice Ryan............I've got just one male 

But hey won't they cross with your darkgreens?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

GlitcH said:


> Very nice Ryan............I've got just one male
> 
> But hey won't they cross with your darkgreens?


No. The Dark Greens are a totally different genus, not Caridina. But that is my opinion. If you look at the dark greens up close (in a tank) you will notice that they have very very few characteristics of Caridina.

-Ryan


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

oh ok.......I just thought you had Caridina sp. there........what is the scientific name of those greens?


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

Very neat shrimp wood. I saw a couple pictures of indian zebras a while back on petshrimp.com with the same freckled appearance covered over the shrimp. I wouldn't mine getting a hold of a few sometime.


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, Wood! They look great! Wish I had some, HAHAHAHA.


----------

